# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Ubuntu's Top-Secret New Product

## Gremlinzzz

:Popcorn: Rumors Running Wild About Ubuntu's Top-Secret New Product
Save the date: Jan 2 -- Ubuntu set to disrupt a new ecosystem," read the urgent message. "Ubuntu will announce a brand-new product." All lips were maddeningly sealed at the Ubuntuplex, of course, but the same couldn't be said of the blogger crowds camped outside in the hopes of learning more detail.
What could it be?
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Ru...uct-76943.html

----------


## deadflowr

I hope it's an Ubuntu-powered popcorn maker! :Popcorn:

----------


## Cheesehead

Ubuntu Tablets.

Not Ubuntu on Tablets...I mean little pills. Medicine. Tablets.
Take one, and feel the Ubuntu flow. Patient, collaborative, and mutually respectful, man.

I'm hungry now.

----------


## deadflowr

> Ubuntu Tablets.
> 
> Not Ubuntu on Tablets...I mean little pills. Medicine. Tablets.
> Take one, and feel the Ubuntu flow. Patient, collaborative, and mutually respectful, man.
> 
> I'm hungry now.


like pez?

----------


## Warpnow

I'm going to guess an officially licensed ubuntu phone.

----------


## Mikeb85

> I'm going to guess an officially licensed ubuntu phone.


If it is, and has a decent screen and specs, I'd buy one tomorrow.  

It's probably going to be a weak netbook-esque tablet or phone...  Severely underpowered, overpriced for the specs, and available nowhere.

----------


## Kirk Schnable

It would be ironic if the product was a Google Glass competitor like they joked about on April 1st...

----------


## mr john

Ubuntu is putting a finger into too many pies and doesn't have the people or financial resources to do so competitively. They want to be TV, phone, tablet, desktop, server but don't have a single product that is profitable. Google and Apple both have profitable products which support future R&D. For example Apple had the ipod and iphone, both of which bring in money and Google had search and advertising which is bringing in money. But everything Canonical does runs at a loss and has done so for around 12 years.

I wish they would stop trying to launch new things and just focus on Ubuntu on the Desktop.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> Ubuntu is putting a finger into too many pies and doesn't have the people or financial resources to do so competitively. They want to be TV, phone, tablet, desktop, server but don't have a single product that is profitable. Google and Apple both have profitable products which support future R&D. For example Apple had the ipod and iphone, both of which bring in money and Google had search and advertising which is bringing in money. But everything Canonical does runs at a loss and has done so for around 12 years.
> 
> I wish they would stop trying to launch new things and just focus on Ubuntu on the Desktop.


From small acorns mighty Oaks grow.

----------


## Mikeb85

> Ubuntu is putting a finger into too many pies and doesn't have the people or financial resources to do so competitively. They want to be TV, phone, tablet, desktop, server but don't have a single product that is profitable. Google and Apple both have profitable products which support future R&D. For example Apple had the ipod and iphone, both of which bring in money and Google had search and advertising which is bringing in money. But everything Canonical does runs at a loss and has done so for around 12 years.
> 
> I wish they would stop trying to launch new things and just focus on Ubuntu on the Desktop.


It's all about mindshare.  Ubuntu needs to be everywhere to have a chance, they can't simply stick to the desktop, which has dubious growth potential.  Desktops are going to turn into a developer only platform, and developers have many flavours of Linux to choose from. 

If Ubuntu wants to appeal to normal users, it has to be on the devices those users want to actually use, like tablets.  Otherwise we'll be limited to iOS, Android, or Windows.

----------


## abimael08

> A phone
> 
> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/



GATEWAY TIME OUT!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Paddy Landau

> A phone
> 
> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/


 That gives me 504 Gateway Time-out, while Ubuntu.com doesn't load.

Talk about anticlimax!

I'll have a look later.

----------


## Penguinnerd

This loaded for me.
http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/u...d-by-canonical
A pure ubuntu phone, no android by the end of the year they say.
Though I've personally given up on ubuntu as a desktop, I will buy this phone if they do it.

edit: not loading anymore.

----------


## Swagman

What does Linux Girl have to report on it ?

----------


## alexfish

I tell you it be a phone

Believe me a phone

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20891868

Regards

alex

----------


## KiwiNZ

Its loading OK all is revealed. Avalanche of complaints and moaning in 5  4  3.......

----------


## addegsson

Awesome!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU

http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone

----------


## mreq

> Lol.
> It was a countdown for a self-imposed accidental DDOS!


hehe

but seriously, how could they underestimate us in such a way?

----------


## xc3RnbFO8P

Looks good  :Smile:

----------


## tartalo

This URL works for me:
http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone

----------


## drawkcab

http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/01/0...buntu-finally/

----------


## Dragonbite

Hmm... not enough information other than speculation at this point.  I may be willing to go with one, since I don't have a smartphone at this point anyway.

----------


## Linuxratty

> I don't have a smartphone at this point anyway.


 Nor do I. Nor do I want one.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/u...d-by-canonical

----------


## Penguinnerd

> Nor do I. Nor do I want one.


I know what you mean, but if I do get one, I wouldn't want an iphone or android if I could get one from a company that lets people have a little more control.
And I'm probably going to need one eventually. I'm optimistic that perhaps their recent development changes might actually be good for something but we shall see.

----------


## ZarathustraDK

I'm in the market for a new smartphone, but now I think I'll postpone until this baby hits the streets.

Just to clarify, the "product" is the mobile OS itself, not a specific phone, yet. They're trying to (probably already have) secure deals with manufacturers.

So, no phone-specs to salivate/foam at the mouth about yet.

I just hope it'll be offered on a broad selection of phones; and if that's not possible, give us the Formula 1 hardware, not the Ford T  :Smile: 

The 20-minute video didn't really talk about how the mobile OS will integrate with an existing Ubuntu-installation, has that been dropped?

----------


## nothingspecial

New thread now the anoucement has been made.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100707

----------

